# [MN - Twin Cities] Looking for adventure?



## Tigerbunny (Jan 11, 2005)

Adventurer For Hire!

Who: Middle-aged married gamer with 25 years experience seeks new play group. Wife also games, but schedules usually don’t permit gaming together. A game we can both play in is a big plus.

What: Seeking old-school group with sense of fun, reasonable blend of silly vs serious, hack vs RP. Prefer D&D 3.5 or 3.0, would consider other games. Prefer to be a player for now, but potentially willing to GM in the future.

Why: Previous group splitting over creative differences, burn-out. I am looking to get back to basics to recharge my creative batteries after too many years of “gaming as art” and GM-ing instead of playing.

Where: Live in South Minneapolis, would be willing to game in metro area.

Turn-Ons: Heroic characters, tactical play, cinematic action. “One for all and all for one!” Recurring villains. Romantic (in the literary sense) subplots. Player empowerment. Wuxia. Melodrama.

Turn-Offs: “Heroes” who are as bad as the villains. Player vs Player. Slow-paced or “talky” games. Cardboard, faceless opposition. Not getting to use my “cool stuff.” Adversarial GM-player relationships. “Grim ‘n’ Gritty”. Tragedy.

Best,

Mark


----------



## Veander (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Tigerbunny,

I'm actually in the very beginning process of starting up a home game here.  I had a good group going back in Cleveland before I moved here last February where I was the DM.  Anyway, you are essentially the first person I have talked to about getting a game together.  I have room for gaming and everything, though I have no one else.  I haven't advertised mush yet either, but I do have a neighbor who is "interested" though I should probably just advertise.

Anyway, I am pretty much a 3.5 gamer now.  I do use some 3.0 stuff, but as far as what rules I go by, it's 3.5.  Generally I agree with everything you say in your post, but from what I have learned you nver know about someone until you really game with them.  I can't tell you how many people I have met who say they are "heavy" role-players but don't actually like to role-play much.   

Anyway, I won't go into more detail in a public forum, so give me a message via email (I think you should be able to use this site for that rather than me posting my email address) and we can see if we can start a group or something.  I'd email you but the forum has that disabled for you.


----------



## lrg (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,

I'm also a middle-aged gamer in the south metro who is between groups right now. I was playing on roughly a monthly basis until the glue of the group moved overseas last summer. Most of my experience over the last 10-15 years has been with HarnMaster, but I've been dabbling in 3.5 for awhile, and would like to give it a go.

I'm agreeable to a variety of styles, but most of my recent experiences have been more role playing over hack and slash. I can min-max if that is the group objective, but it is also fun to play quirky or flawed characters that go against the stereotypes. For example, one of my all time favorite characters was a Paladin who suffered from Theophobia (a random roll in Harnmaster produced that), which is a fear of the divine. He was utterly terrified to call upon aid from his deity, which was actually a pretty nice check and balance for the very low magic campaign I was in.

I've got some experience DM'ing, although I'd be a little more interested in being a player initially.  Anyway, I'd be up for giving things a whirl.

-Lee


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello
Not quite middle-aged, but darn near it.  I live in the Burnsville area.  I moved to Minnesota in 1999 from graduate school and just never found players that were close to my age or interests.  However, I've kept up with D&D by writing and PbP, but never did quite make that transition to 3.5 (except for accessing the SRD).  Given that I'd probably feel most comfortable as a player initially.

My time schedules are tight from Sept.-May, but I'm fairly free during the summer.  I think my interests *mostly* mesh with most everyone here.  I like a good combination of combat and role-playing.  Greyhawk is my all time favorite setting.  And like Irg, I'm not much of a min-maxer.

Unfortunately, TigerBunny, my interests have started to shift to settings like Midnight, Slaine, Iron Kingdoms, Conan, and d20 Call of Cthulhu.  I guess these might be more "grim and gritty" than the more standard fantasy adventure of Greyhawk.

-Jeff


----------



## Veander (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey there,

It looks like I am slowly gathering up some people here.  Sorry to highjack your post in an attempt to find players, Tigerbunny.    

Anyway, so you would be able to game in May, Hrothgar?  So far the challenge for me is to find a good group of guys who like gaming with eachother on a consistent, weekly basis.  We haven't met yet, though this Saturday night seems to have some good potential.  Both previous posters are hopefully going to make it to my house where we can have a meet and greet - and possibly make characters.  I would like to focus on core, weekly-committed players, but I know from the past that "guest" appearances from folks on a monthly basis can be a lot of fun.  I had one guy who played a couple monster NPCs once and another guy who was constantely under the effects of crazy magician's new transporting spell.  Hehe.  

Anyway, shoot me an email if you're interested with a game at my place, Hrothgar.  Maybe I should put some details about my game in here or start a whole new advertising post about the campaign.

Sincerely,

V


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes, I definitely want to play.  May would be best.  Let me know what you think.  I just sent you an email.  Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Tigerbunny (Feb 3, 2005)

Veander said:
			
		

> It looks like I am slowly gathering up some people here.  Sorry to highjack your post in an attempt to find players, Tigerbunny.




No problem! Main thing I'm after is building a network of people, anyhow. The more D&D'rs I know locally, the more options I have. So I am officially opening this thread up - post here if you're in the Twin Cities and ...

Are recruiting for a game

OR

Are looking for a game

OR

just want to connect and share resources, ideas, whatever.

Best,

Mark


----------



## Veander (Feb 12, 2005)

I have now two players who are both interested in a 70/30 split (or something like that) of role-playing and combat, respectively.  I am using my homebrew campaign, which is middle-magic.  The world appears from the surface a place which would have more magic available then it does, but as the players will discover, magic items are rare and sought after.

Politics plays a heavy role, though that doesn't mean players have to involve themselves if they don't want to.  I prefer appealling to the players rather than forcing any specific plot agendas on them.  I attempt to show as much realism as I can when it comes to roleplaying.  I don't have a lot of houserules though I have been using some of the DMGs variant rules for realistic flavor.  I am not opposed to taking those out or adding something new if it suits the needs of the group.  We do play Saturday nights at 6pm and I'm really only looking for regulars at this point.  So if you are certain even if you like the game and group you won't be able to game once a week (with breaks once a month and sometimes due to schedules I am sure we might have longer breaks) then I would say send me an email of interest but realize I am focusing on regulars.  Once I have a strong core going weekly, I will definitely feel more comfortable searching for folks who can only game monthly or something.  If you aren't sure, just email me and we'll figure it out later.      I think I'll have a core group soon though.    

Age-wise, I am generally looking for adults.  I have some adult material and honestly I just want to deal with anyone's parents on the matter.

I live on an off street in Burnsville, so the parking is pretty decent.  I have a couple spaces in front of my home and the curb side parking on the street is really quiet.  We're definitely looking for the non-rules-lawyer types.  And by that I mean the people who are usually a bit aggressive at the gaming table in their views on rules.  We love rules discussion, but if rules violations anger you, well, I don't know that would fit.  Both of the other fellas in the group so far are really great guys who like to have fun and game.

Shoot me an email if your interested.  

Maybe your Saturays will open up someday Tigerbunny and I could get you in!!    

Oh btw, lrg (Lee), who posted above, is one of the gamers making up the group so far.

Sincerely,

Veander


----------



## Chimera (Feb 23, 2005)

Count me as another interested party.  Have already e-mailed Veander.

I'm in Burnsville, 42 years old, played since 1977.

Have also played CoC and Shadowrun, wouldn't mind trying something else, perhaps a space-based game.  (Oh yeah, I guess I did play Traveller way back in the day, for a short time.)

Currently playing a once-a-month Monday night Ravenloft game, but that's just not enough to satiate my gaming needs.  (_need more!  need more!_)

GM'd six campaigns in my Homebrew over the years.... have been thinking strongly about starting a seventh run sometime this spring.  Probably a once-a-month Saturday or Sunday afternoon affair.


----------



## warlord (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey guys I'll play if anyone is interested in another player if you aldults don't mind playi9ng with a guy who's 16.


----------



## Veander (Feb 25, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'll play if anyone is interested in another player if you aldults don't mind playi9ng with a guy who's 16.




Sorry, but I think I'm going to have to pass.    I'll bet you're probably quite mature and all but I do sometimes have adult material.  I suppose the truth is that I don't feel entirely comfortable in that situation, sorry.   

V


----------



## Chimera (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, Veander's game didn't work out for me.

So I'm still on the prowl for another game.


----------



## Tigerbunny (Mar 4, 2005)

THIS GAME IS FILLED

Now that I've managed to get my player-side quota up to speed....

I am starting up a new game and most of my regulars are either not D&D fans or have schedule conflicts. So here we go.

*Play Location/Method*: South Minneapolis private home, Face-to-face
*Game/System*: D&D 3.5
*Player or GM*: I am the GM. This is a new ongoing game that needs 2-4 additional players.
*Time/Frequency*: Second & Fourth Saturday evenings
*Genre*: Killing things and taking stuff.  More seriously, old-fashioned D&D with a little depth but without much pretension to high art.

*Player Preferences*: Over 21 (there is often wine at the gaming table), mature, well-socialized but geeky. Couples are particularly welcome. Must actually like D&D 

PCs will be starting adventurers in a remote, peaceful backwater of a kingdom at war. No epic plot, just typical mission-based or site-based adventuring and exploration of setting, character. More details at the game web site (really crappy) http://www.tcinternet.net/users/shanewood/morlanda/index.htm

THIS GAME IS FILLED.


----------



## croman (Mar 14, 2005)

*Looking to join a group*

I am a 36 year old male that lives in Anoka.  My wife just started a new job that causes here to travel Monday through Thursday so I figured now would be a great time to get back into gaming.

Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday nights work best for me.

I am also interested in a weekly or a bi-weekly get together for Gaming, watching movies or whatever.  I have a pretty decent entertainment system and room for gaming so I do not mind hosting.  Could also go out to movies, order pizza or whatever... could change it up each week


----------

